# TEAM OGF Icefishing Seminar



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

PLACE: Gander Mountain
4938 Portage St. NW
North Canton, OH 44720

DATE: Saturday, December 17, 2005

TIME: 2pm til 4pm

I will be discussing several aspects of ice fishing, from safety, to different tactics and baits for several different fish species. I'll give you tips on equipment, baits, and best of all LOCATIONS of where to get the fish.

I'll have some gear, some pictures, and lots and lots of information to share, so please stop in. It's that time of year, and I'll try and do my best to get you on the fish, whatever your level of experience.

See you there!!!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds good.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Looking forward to it. Never been ice fishing, but want to learn. 

I live 1.8 miles away from that store, if that gives any idea of how often I'm there.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Should be more than enough folks there to help you out Saildog.

Hopefully, depending on the weather, we could go ice fishing the following day!!!! LOLOLOLOL!!!! Going to be close, me thinks!!!!


----------



## chuckie (Nov 12, 2004)

been ice fishing a lot-never catch much! this should help!!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Sounds like A plan Carl. Could always learn a few tips. Your are maybe right that we could be on the ice by then ?? Hope to see you next month ??

Mike


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sure hoping Mike. It'll be fun down at Gander Mountain too. Th eice fever will have set in BIG TIME by then!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I talked with the manager today and he tells me there is no limit on numbers of folks who want to attend... See you there!!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Getting close now! I can't wait.   


See all of you there.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I confirmed everything with the manager there today and Gander Mountain is going to brew up a few pots of coffee for us to enjoy.

I'll see you guys Saturday!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to make this as I have an out of town dentist appointment...Being somewhat new to the ice, I was hoping to get some info on various gear(electronics, baits, presentations, etc)...so Big Daddy or anyone else....if there's a powerpoint presentation, or a brief summary please let me know so I can pm you my email to at least get some of the overview of the whole thing...Regardless, thanks!

-Jim
P.S. I'm going to private ponds while in the S.E. Ohio region and wouldn't mind giving up a bag of gill fillets for someone to do this!


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

I'll be there tomorrow.

Paul

P.S. I'll be the short guy with the wife and two kids. 

We still on for Mogadore the next day?


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

That is good work! Appreciate the initiative. A wise man once told me "No matter how smart you are you can always learn something"


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Well how the hell did it go guys? I hope you had a good crowd Carl. Thanks for doing this Man. That's going to add some more to our Ice crew numbers for sure.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, I've been waiting for Carl to post, but since you asked... 
Big Daddy, first time out of the shoot in his Seminar speaking career  .......knocked it over the fence, I'd say.
We had 50 people seated, with more standing. And everyone stayed for the whole affair. In fact Carl and I didn't finally leave until 5:00.

For those of you who missed it... you really did. Carl was a class act. He shared specific details from what to use, and what colors to start with for different fish.  

I talked with people who travelled from Cleveland in the north; to some who came from Tappan Lake in the south.

Gander Mountain, we thank you for your great hospitality and free coffee. We look forward to working more with you. Soon you'll need to build a bigger meeting room. 

Great job Carl.


- What did everyone who attended think?
.
.


----------



## Gillchaser (Jan 1, 2005)

I didn't get there till later,thanks to huge traffic jam on I77.Left after a couple of minutes,couldn't hear from standing at the rear.Glad it went well for everyone else,may hit mogadore in afternoon,see y'all later!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I was there as well as rattletraprex...NICE job big daddy!!!(  but u didn't dance!LOL!) See u sun. at mog.! Thanks for the heads-up on the s-cable! Still wondering about the tip-up's though!!!LOL! Just got thoes 6 from papapearch...hoped u would show me how to use these old styles!(don't worry..i have an old dude that just showed me!!LOL!(sorry rex!)  WAVE WARRIOR !!!! :B


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

TEAM O.G.F....Where is that spell checker!!!LOL!!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks to the OGF gang for putting this on. Not only was it informative, but Carl had everyone there ready to drive out of the parking lot and go hit the ice!

It was nice to meet you Big Daddy and Ruminator.

Gander Mt. will need a bigger room.

I didn't get to meet to many others but I will next time. I was the big guy in the grey sweatshirt sitting next to KSUFlash.


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

I was there as well. I didn't get there until 2:45 P.M. because of traffic on 77 North. It look me 35 minutes to travel 6 miles. I was the short guy standing in the back with the blue and gold navy warm up suit. I was asking Ben (KSU Flash) questions about Mogadore water clarity. Big Daddy did get me excited when he started to talk about those huge Presque Isle perch. He did a great job. See you guys at Mogadore tomorrow.  

Paul


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice job Carl. I enjoyed the seminar. You had a great turn out and got everyone anxious to get on the ice. Keep up the good work.

LindyRigger


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry you couldn't hear gill.... I didn't want to yell too loud, as the guys in the front row would have gotten anxious...LOL

If you have any specific questions, let me know and I'll try and answer them.

Thanks for the show of confidence in my effort guys. I hope there was something you could take and use to make your experience better.


----------



## Gillchaser (Jan 1, 2005)

No problem,ears have taken too much abuse over the years.The traffic screwed me up,goin fishin in a.m.On another note,where is info to order beanies?Can't find !thx!


----------



## Mayfly (Nov 21, 2004)

Join Date: Nov 2004
Location: Barberton
Posts: 115 Trader Rating: 


Want to thank Carl & Jim for putting this thing on. Learned some and finally got to meet a few like Ben & Gene and some others. Hope to see ya on the ice!!!




I posted this in N.E. Ohio!

Oh boy, what a mess!!! So I don't know how to move a post


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Myself and two other guys from Lake Cty. came down as well. 77 bit us also, 30 minutes late. Did pick up some good tips. Speaking of picking up stuff Gander owes OGF & Big Daddy a big thank you. The two guys I was with spent $400.00 and would have spent more if one of them could have found Carharts to fit. Met a few guys as well from the site. Great job Carl. Thanks OGF.
Dixie Chicken


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Dixie Chicken, you are right about that.
They told us that they saw some from the seminar "with full carts" heading for their checkout counters. I'm glad it was beneficial for them as well. 
They offered us use of their room any time, and have before now been great about allowing me to post our events on their front doors and leave fliers at their fishing counter. They are a great bunch of guys to work with and were there yesterday in support for anything we needed... even provided free coffee.  Its great to have an access like that.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

May fly, I cleaned that up for you. 
The easiest way is to copy and paste it to a new fourm them let us know. It easier for us to do that you.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Just wanted to add my "thanks" in here as well.  I was the tall guy in the back with the tan sweatshirt. Sorry I didn't have time to stick around and introduce myself...I'll have to do that out on the ice! 

It was very informative. I'd like to suggest a "sticky" for the site: list out all of the gear that you would need for ice fishing and break this down by the first $100 you would spend, next $100 and so on. I know there are a lot of tips already on the site for gear, but it would be great to see this listed out in one spot. Maybe add a basic lure list, too. 

Thanks again,
Jason


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Saildog, that is really a good idea. It would take some work calculating costs for everything to dollar amounts, but can be done. And it would differ somewhat from panfish to walleye and other "toothy critters", but still a good idea. 

The benefits are obvious.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, as someone about to start buying this stuff I figure it's good to have some idea of what I'm getting myself into. Here's a list I came up with (based off the seminar) and making the following three assumptions:

1) You already own all of the warm clothing youll need.
2) You have no other fishing or camping gear.
3) You are buying everything new. 

The First $125-$175
Boot cleats ($20)
Ice safety spikes ($6)
Hand auger ($50-80)
Ice rod and reel ($20-40)
Ice line ($6)
5 gallon bucket ($5)
50 3/8 rope ($8)
Ice skimmer ($6)
Basic jig assortment for panfish ($10)

The Next $100
Second ice rod and reel ($20-$40)
Clip-on rod holder ($5)
Basic blade bait and spoon assortment for walleye/saugeye ($30)
Lantern ($30)
Small gaff ($8)

The Next BIG Step
Vexilar FL8 or FL18 flasher ($280-$500)	
Portable shanty ($200-$500)
More extensive lure collection
Additional ice rods and reels

Luxury on the Ice
Power auger
Aqua-Vue camera

Any insight that you guys can give is appreciated.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sail, you can get a decent set of ice cleats for $4.00 at GM. There strap on over your shoes/boots. The full foot type are bout $20.00 like you have listed. Also Check e-bay, I bought two really nice rod/reel outfits for $24.00. There are a ton listed. This is a buy now offer also. Check Jammin'jigs a sponsor on here for their outstanding jig selection. Thery have a great offer of 40 for $12.00. They ship ultra fast too. Tell them your a OGF member and they'll send you a freebie too. Check your local bakery shops for buckets, most sell them for $1.50. They get icing in them and have many many sitting around. Also check E-Bay for augers I bought a new 8" for $29.00 and a 6" for $25.00. Shop around and you'll be surprised how cheap you can get these items for. I also bought a new fl-8 deluxe vexlair ( off season) for $150.00. This included x-battery, charging indicator, etc. Like I said Check around and you'll be surprised how well you can do.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Dale, thanks for the tips. Dropping a ton of cash on the gear isn't in the cards right now. Do you agree with the general order that I listed things?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Pretty good list Saildog. Can be had cheaper, depending on what you're targeting. But still, a great idea and I'll try and get one going too....

I had a jigging rod, some 3# ice line, a spring bobber, and a 4 pack of ice jigs. Grand total? $12. 

With that set-up, you can get gills, crappie, perch.... Just depends what you're looking for.

I'll get a list up, probably tomorrow. I spent 12 hours on the ice today, 2 different lakes, shaking the rust off on a bunch of dink gills, and want to stretch out for a while.

Thanks for the idea, man!!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Saildog said:


> Well, as someone about to start buying this stuff I figure it's good to have some idea of what I'm getting myself into. Here's a list I came up with (based off the seminar) and making the following three assumptions:
> 
> 1) You already own all of the warm clothing youll need.
> 2) You have no other fishing or camping gear.
> ...


Next $6,000... 
Polaris Quad runner
Next $20,000
Ice boat to take to lake erie ilsands
LMAO


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Dale M!!!!!! Do Not Read That Post!!!!!!! :d


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

OMG i can see a divorce in the making!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Heck Carl I already have the Quad, and an attachment to haul all my items ( well maybe!), and at least two (2) of most things listed. Way to many rod/reel outfits, now about that ice boat? I wonder if I can rig my Champion with ski's?

Peon, you have to realize I have been married 37 years. She gave up on me a long time ago  All I need now is a bigger area to store everything.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

I've been married 2 years and she already gave up trying to understand why I need all of the hunting and fishing gear I have. I just tell her, "You wouldn't ask Tiger Woods to drive with a putter, would you???" 

The best thing about December???...we've only got a few more days until New Year's. As of January 1st, I can tell the wife "Heck, I bought all that fishing stuff LAST year".


----------

